# Front tire alternatives to the Maxxis DHF



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

I think we can all agree that Super Tacky 2.5 DHF's are excellent front tires. The problem I've run into is that they are quite expensive and hard to find here. I'm also having a hard time finding tires that would balance well with it in the rear (we're having a Maxxis DH tire shortage here and all the 2.5's from other brands are too wide and don't quite go with the DHF).

Brands that are readily available here are Schwalbe, some WTB, some Syncross and Kendas.

I've ridden Kenda's a lot before and I think they make excellent rear tires but they roll very slow and quite hard to drift. I don't get the same confidence on the Nevegals as I do on the DHF when they are on the front. Of the Schwalbe tires I have tried so far I haven't been impressed. But I think they were all hard compound tires.

Does anybody have any good alternatives to the DHF?

I'll sneak in a question about tubeless tires: If I hit something hard enough to put a slight hole in the TIRE, is it possible to effectively patch the tire from the inside or is the stress from rolling over terrain too great for patches to stick?

Thanks


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

I have been very interested on Michelins or the Conti Der Kaiser. An LBS carries Michy and Conti so I have been asking the owner for a quote.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Try the Wicked Will, Muddy Mary or Dirty Dan in Goey Gluey. I think the Wicked Will is pretty close to a DHF in the dry and dusty. The Dirty Dan is one of my new favorites and the Muddy Mary hooks up great in the steeps.


----------



## RadiotelemetrieMoskau (Mar 13, 2008)

All Schwalbe Tyres share the same Problem - they are huge!

A 2.5 Schwalbe ist bigger than a 2.7 Maxxis for sure.

Sum it up, light + huge = well, not exactly perfect protection (at least in the case of muddy mary and big betty)

I would really stick with the Maxxis. I know I did. And yes, they are the more expensive tires here, too. + they last longer + less flats. = cheaper

2.5 Maxxis Minion DHF 42a
2.5 Maxxis Minion DHR 60a

heavy, but durable! Ah, yes. more than 200 pounds of rider.


----------



## GearTech (Mar 3, 2009)

I've been riding an Intense 909 2.35 (soft compound) in the front with an Intense Edge 2.35 (triple compound) in the back lately and I'm loving it. Super predictable.


----------



## danyiluska (Sep 20, 2006)

MAXXXIS ADvantage


----------



## LIRJAMMEN (Sep 21, 2008)

muddy marys


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

RadiotelemetrieMoskau said:


> All Schwalbe Tyres share the same Problem - they are huge!
> 
> A 2.5 Schwalbe ist bigger than a 2.7 Maxxis for sure.
> 
> ...


Yes, that's another thing I love about Maxxis. They're small and dual ply, which usually means quite strong. I was wondering if the 2.35 Dual ply Schwalbe's would be a good compromise.


----------



## hankthespacecowboy (Jun 10, 2004)

I don't know how available they are in your part of the world but the Geax Neurons look to have a fairly similar tread pattern to the DHF's. I just got a set but haven't mounted them up yet.


----------



## climbingbubba (Jan 10, 2007)

if i could afford it i would run schwalbe's on all my bikes. no tire better in my opinion.

I wouldn't call the protection any less. the snakeskin sidewall is amazing. i was running different maxxis tires on my all mountain bike and the maxxis ones ran between 850 and 950 grams. i pinch flatted them on occasion. one rocky trail in paticular i flatted twice. 
this season i switched to schwalbe fat alberts. the 2.4 was a bigger than the maxxis tires. only weighed 750 grams, and haven't got a pinch flat yet. 

schwalbe tires also go tubeless easy and yes you can get a puncture and it will seal even if you are rolling fast through rough stuff.


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Quarashi said:


> I think we can all agree that Super Tacky 2.5 DHF's are excellent front tires. The problem I've run into is that they are quite expensive and hard to find here. I'm also having a hard time finding tires that would balance well with it in the rear (we're having a Maxxis DH tire shortage here and all the 2.5's from other brands are too wide and don't quite go with the DHF).
> 
> Brands that are readily available here are Schwalbe, some WTB, some Syncross and Kendas.
> 
> ...


Try the kenda blue groove sticky, comes either single ply or downhill dual ply, lots of sizes, it was designed to be a front tire unlike the Nevegal. I'm running the single ply as a trail tire very grippy, run the dtc as a back and your good to go...


----------



## 006_007 (Jan 12, 2004)

Brown_Teeth said:


> Try the kenda blue groove sticky, comes either single ply or downhill dual ply, lots of sizes, it was designed to be a front tire unlike the Nevegal. I'm running the single ply as a trail tire very grippy, run the dtc as a back and your good to go...


Holy mud guards batman - downtube, rear wheel, and chainstay!

Maybe change your handle to Mr. Clean?


----------



## Brown_Teeth (Jan 15, 2004)

Yup mud really funks things up, especially drivetrain and pivots, looks fugly but its functional


----------



## Joss DeWaele (Nov 9, 2004)

The Schwalbe tires are also really expensive, and from what we've seen, not incredibly impressive.

For us, the best alternative to the DHF so far has been the Kenda Telonix. The 2.4 is bigger than the 2.5 Maxxis Minion, and the 2.6 is just massive. Good for Deer Valley when it's loose, but otherwise too much tire. 

WTB has made some promising changes to the Dissent, but we're still testing this one.


----------



## tuumbaq (Oct 6, 2005)

Quarashi said:


> Brands that are readily available here are Schwalbe, some WTB, some Syncross and Kendas.
> 
> I've ridden Kenda's a lot before and I think they make excellent rear tires but they roll very slow and quite hard to drift.


In my book a tire that is hard to "engage" a power slide or drift is a GOOD tire to start with.By that I mean , the tire is doing its job and it should always be up to the rider to decided when to get the back end loose or not.If the tire tracks, its doing its job.Hec I can even drift with WetScreams on nice loamy tracks and I have yet to find a tire that stick to a straight line better than these.Sure, its harder to slide on these than a Minion but its only a matter of given more "hip" and get that back end loose.

Now that said, I absolutely dislike Kenda tires and Im not trying to say they're good in any ways... Actually if there is one thing , they are far less predictable than lest say a DHF and every one of them have tried would brake loose on me at any given time...kinda the opposite of what you've described , for me Kenda = no traction.I get what you are saying though for the rolling resistance but that would have to do with the thread design more than the brand I think.

Out of the bunch I would go with the Schwalbe, Ive had great fun with the Muddy Marry

I heard the Telonix are ok but I they're Kendas ;-)

For me tire are VERY important, and if I were you, I spend a bit more( to save on shipping ) and order a bunch of tires on CR, then you'd have exactly what you want..


----------



## Iranian-Mechanic (May 6, 2004)

Nevegal & Blue Groove
Hutchinson Octopus.
Also Michelin


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Schwalbe Muddy Mary


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

The 2.4 Kenda Telonix is kinda like a High Roller on steroids. Avoid the Nevegals and the BG's.

I tried some Specialized clutch tires recently. Tread is similar to a Minion with stiffer sideknobs and better braking traction. The hard compound is kinda skittery and make sure you get a dual ply.

I think I started a thread recently asking about alternatives to the Maxxis tires. $80 retail is just silly.


----------



## kenbentit (Jan 2, 2003)

I'm running a GEAX Neuron up front right now and it's working very well. I also felt a need to find a less expensive alternative to Maxxis (love the Ardent, hate the price). I got the Neuron and a DHEA for the price of one Ardent.


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

tuumbaq said:


> In my book a tire that is hard to "engage" a power slide or drift is a GOOD tire to start with.By that I mean , the tire is doing its job and it should always be up to the rider to decided when to get the back end loose or not.If the tire tracks, its doing its job.Hec I can even drift with WetScreams on nice loamy tracks and I have yet to find a tire that stick to a straight line better than these.Sure, its harder to slide on these than a Minion but its only a matter of given more "hip" and get that back end loose.
> 
> Now that said, I absolutely dislike Kenda tires and Im not trying to say they're good in any ways... Actually if there is one thing , they are far less predictable than lest say a DHF and every one of them have tried would brake loose on me at any given time...kinda the opposite of what you've described , for me Kenda = no traction.I get what you are saying though for the rolling resistance but that would have to do with the thread design more than the brand I think.
> 
> ...


It's not that they will not drift, it just doesn't go well with the DHF. In a corner the DHF seems to let go before the nevegals do. I'm all for railing corners, but all tires will slip at some point. And when that happen's I would much prefer that my rear tire do so first. :thumbsup:



DHidiot said:


> The 2.4 Kenda Telonix is kinda like a High Roller on steroids. Avoid the Nevegals and the BG's.
> 
> I tried some Specialized clutch tires recently. Tread is similar to a Minion with stiffer sideknobs and better braking traction. The hard compound is kinda skittery and make sure you get a dual ply.
> 
> I think I started a thread recently asking about alternatives to the Maxxis tires. $80 retail is just silly.


I remember this thread and searched for it but to no avail.

The Kenda Telonix looks like it would make a fantastic rear tire but stick-e compound doesn't exactly last long on the rear either. Kenda site says DTC on comes in folding bead, I hope that's just for the US. In all honesty I have never seen this tire. Is it new?

The Telonix on the back, in DTC, and a Muddy Mary or a Dissent (purely basing this off the tread's similarity with the DHF) on the front looks to be a winning combination on paper.

If anyone could give a comparison between Schawlbe's Hard compound and sticky compound, that would be fantastic. Of the Schwalbe's I've tried so far they've all worked fantastic on dry/dirt but were just slick on rock or anything with moisture on it. I would assume those were hard compounds.

Schwalbe's aren't that expensive here, compared to Maxxis's anyway. But I want to try Tubeless or Ghetto tubeless on my next set so I would rather not have a tire wear out in a month no matter how cheap it is.

Thanks for all your replies!


----------



## Renovatio (Nov 22, 2007)

Specialized Clutch 2.5, if you have a specialized dealer close by.

I've only run the 2.35 DHF and the 2.3 clutch so take my opinion with a grain of salt but I think the clutch is better.


----------



## FloridaFish (Mar 29, 2004)

+1 for Muddy Mary's, the snakeskin sidewalls are pretty good.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I've used Maxxis DHF extensively and the Schwalbe Muddy Mary extensively and the Schwalbe just pwns the DHF in almost every terrain. (I ride from dry to tacky to clay to muddy trails)


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

tacubaya said:


> I've used Maxxis DHF extensively and the Schwalbe Muddy Mary extensively and the Schwalbe just pwns the DHF in almost every terrain. (I ride from dry to tacky to clay to muddy trails)


Great to know, thank you! I'd say about 80% of the Schwalbe's here are of the XC type but I can probably find some 2.3's and the very rare 2.5 around somewhere. If I wanted comparable or similar traction/rolling resistance and pinch flat protection to the DHF 2.5 would I want to get a Muddy Mary 2.5 or 2.35?

I know the 2.35's are probably the same size if not bigger than Maxxis 2.5's but it will be hard to find dual ply's for sure. Are the single ply's quite fragile, even with say a beefy DH tube?

Edit: I've tried DHF's on the rear and they work great for fast flowy trails where cornering > braking but not so great for the steeps where braking is actually quite necessary for self preservation. Would you guys say Muddy Mary's work well at the rear too or would you recommend something else for the different traction and wear that the rear demands?


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I took a 2.35 nevegal and cut every other transition knob off and then angle cut the the remaining transition knobs. I LOVED it for a front tire so much that i got 2.5 and did the same thing. well worth the time. I posted pics in the tire section on the forum if you want to look it up.


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

I have cut up a small "patch" from an innertube and patched a tire with superglue

I love Michelins if you can find them


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Quarashi said:


> Great to know, thank you! I'd say about 80% of the Schwalbe's here are of the XC type but I can probably find some 2.3's and the very rare 2.5 around somewhere. If I wanted comparable or similar traction/rolling resistance and pinch flat protection to the DHF 2.5 would I want to get a Muddy Mary 2.5 or 2.35?
> 
> I know the 2.35's are probably the same size if not bigger than Maxxis 2.5's but it will be hard to find dual ply's for sure. Are the single ply's quite fragile, even with say a beefy DH tube?
> 
> Edit: I've tried DHF's on the rear and they work great for fast flowy trails where cornering > braking but not so great for the steeps where braking is actually quite necessary for self preservation. Would you guys say Muddy Mary's work well at the rear too or would you recommend something else for the different traction and wear that the rear demands?


I have a Muddy Mary 2.5 snakeskin with the light casing and with 22 psi and a regular tube I don't get any flats. I say that with proper air pressure or a nice tube you won't have any problems.

I have a MM on the front and a 2.4 Big Betty on the back and I like it that way, but if you want extreme traction and extreme braking then go for MM front MM back, nevertheless I will warn you that the combo MM MM will cause a lot of rolling resistance and your rear tire won't last long, even with the harder durometer.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

i run 2.5 DHF's as a rear tire, but for front tires i prefer something with a wider footprint. for the last 2 years my favorite front tire for northstar / mammoth riding has been the hutch octopus. wide footprint but does not have the super huge volume of the 2.8 michelins (which jack up my BB height and make the front end feel vague).

got a pair of octopus tires for something like 25 dollars each (greenfish sports I think it was) on sale.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

Make sure to get the Goey Gluey 2.35 Muddy Mary, Dirty Dan or Wicked Will (for dry and drifty) The 2.5 is way too big. The dual ply are the ones with the gold letters. The silver letters are the single ply ones.



Quarashi said:


> Great to know, thank you! I'd say about 80% of the Schwalbe's here are of the XC type but I can probably find some 2.3's and the very rare 2.5 around somewhere. If I wanted comparable or similar traction/rolling resistance and pinch flat protection to the DHF 2.5 would I want to get a Muddy Mary 2.5 or 2.35?
> 
> I know the 2.35's are probably the same size if not bigger than Maxxis 2.5's but it will be hard to find dual ply's for sure. Are the single ply's quite fragile, even with say a beefy DH tube?


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

SHIVER ME TIMBERS said:


> I have cut up a small "patch" from an innertube and patched a tire with superglue
> 
> I love Michelins if you can find them


To add to the second part of your question. I have torn 2 sidewalls before. The first was on a 2,000 mile trip through the rockies, on a Maxxis Holy Roller. It was holding up 200 lbs of rider and 107 lbs of bike plus gear, and finally let go. I put a PARK tire boot inside it, patched the tube and road about another 40 miles until I could find a new tire (Spec was all they had)

The end of the summer, I tore a Michelin AT 2.35 just off midline hitting a sharp rock at high speed at Keystone. Since the tire was essentially brand new (first park ride and 2 rides total) I didnt want to throw it away, so I put another PARK tire boot on the inside, and used a standard rubber cement patch to the outside. I have been riding it that way (switched to front tire) on my 6" travel AM bike. So far it has held up. If I did it again, I would have actually sewn the tire tear, then rubber cement/boot the inside only. It just looks funny to see a patch rotating round and round. Thankfully its usually muddy when I ride now, and I dont have to look at it.

(btw clean well, like with alcohol first etc etc)

PS I put the real Michelin DH tire back on my big bike and they continue unscathed going on 2 years now, but the tread is getting low.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Quarashi said:


> Edit: I've tried DHF's on the rear and they work great for fast flowy trails where cornering > braking but not so great for the steeps where braking is actually quite necessary for self preservation.


Braking has always been the weak point of the DHF's. I try to run High Rollers for really steep stuff where I can, but the center knobs are still kinda low for super loose stuff.


----------



## buckoW (Feb 7, 2007)

DHidiot said:


> Braking has always been the weak point of the DHF's. I try to run High Rollers for really steep stuff where I can, but the center knobs are still kinda low for super loose stuff.


I totally agree. Try the Muddy Mary or Dirty Dan in the steep and loose. I had some runs on the Champery track when it was bone dry with the Dirty Dan and I could not believe how well that "mud" tire did in the dry. So much control and very predictable when it lets go. My buddy likes the Der Kaiser a lot for the same conditions but I haven't tried it.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

The next tire I'm giving a try is the Kenda Telonix 2.4 up front. Not sure what to use with it on the back - Excavator maybe? 

How do the casings on the Schwalbe's compare to the Maxxis? Pricing?


----------



## Quarashi (Aug 23, 2006)

Thanks for all the input on the Schwalbe's. I will give them MM's a try when my DHF runs out. My Nevegal on the back is getting bald in the middle though. I'm interested in trying out hard compound 2.35 MM's or Big Betty's on the back. Might be a bit hard to find in dual ply but they'd match well with the DHF in theory.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

I would suggest checking out the Continental Der Kaisers if you can find them in your area. I got a set late in the season, so I don't have a ton of time on them, but they are GREAT so far. Compound is really grippy, nice and soft, but rolls well, and the word is this Black Chili compound is easily outlasting the Super Tacky and other comparable rubber. I have run DHF ST, Hutchinson Octopus (soft compound), High Roller ST, Geax LoboMasLoco, and a few others. The High Roller works well as a rear for me. I like to Super tacky compound front and rear in Maxxis tires. The Octopus has been good too, again a nice, soft, grippy compound. Not enough time on it to see how long they might last. I think they'll wear pretty fast. They are also HUGE for a 2.5, like a 2.7 or 2.8 in other brands. The Geax compound SUCKS in the front. Even their softest compound doesn't grip on any sort of slightly slick or wet surface. They do ok on dry or tacky surfaces, and as a rear it's not bad. The braking traction is fair as is straight line grip, but lateral grip is horrible up front. Der Kaisers are doing well everywhere they have been so far. I think I've got a new favorite, especially if they last as long as many people are claiming.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Another vote to try Der Kaisers...

Problem with this thread is none of these tires are cheap... $70+ seems to be the new standard if you want the qualitys described.


----------



## godfather (Jun 28, 2009)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Another vote to try Der Kaisers...
> 
> Problem with this thread is none of these tires are cheap... $70+ seems to be the new standard if you want the qualitys described.


That seems to be the case. It seems easier for me to justify spending the $$ on the Contis if the Black Chili holds up as well as expected.


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

godfather said:


> That seems to be the case. It seems easier for me to justify spending the $$ on the Contis if the Black Chili holds up as well as expected.


No doubt. I'm kinda bummed the DH season's done as I have a pair of Kaisers now... If a rear tire lasts long in my summer conditions, it's a good tire! Guess I'll have to wait until next year...


----------



## thuren (Jul 29, 2009)

I've tried all the latest stuff, but the tire i'm currently stuck on is the WTB Weirwolf 2.5. Flat out saved my neck a few times now. I can't bring myself to remove em' from the bike they work so well. Lean over more, and they dig even harder. I think they were designed as a XC tire, so they roll super fast. I've hit some pretty rocky trails with no flats, though I do run about 32psi front/rear being about 200lbs. I have not tried them in muddy conditions yet.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

I don't believe they make the Weirwolves in a dual ply anymore. Bites.


----------



## erosive (May 15, 2009)

Kenda Excavators !!!
Way better than the Nevegals.
Great front tire and much cheaper than the DHF.
Beefy sidewalls and a load of grip.


----------



## YoPawn (Mar 26, 2008)

erosive said:


> Kenda Excavators !!!
> Way better than the Nevegals.
> Great front tire and much cheaper than the DHF.
> Beefy sidewalls and a load of grip.


Yeah! I second that one!

I'm completely blown away by them, and for whatever reason not too many people know about these tires?  

Nevegal is complete garbage in comparison. In its non-modded form.

You would have to be stupid to spend money on a Schwable or Minion when these are better and cost less.

I've ridden every top rated tire in existence, none come close to how awesome the Excavator feels. I also plan on doing the knob removal modification soon. Should be even more sick for the wet and loose. :thumbsup:


----------



## Huck Banzai (May 8, 2005)

Mich Comp 16's make nice front tires for looser stuff, hutchinson octopus as well - and the do damn good in slop (as long as its liqui-slop and not packed grease slop)


----------



## LucasP (Feb 27, 2008)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Another vote to try Der Kaisers...
> 
> Problem with this thread is none of these tires are cheap... $70+ seems to be the new standard if you want the qualitys described.


I couldnt believe when I spent 85 for my dhf at the ashland cycle sport this week.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Wrong, I got 3 Schwalbe tires for 150 bucks including shipping to Mexico


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

LucasP said:


> I couldnt believe when I spent 85 for my dhf at the ashland cycle sport this week.


Shoulda hit Bear Creek...


----------



## suicidebomber (Feb 10, 2007)

AFAIK, Hutchinson don't make the Octopus anymore.


----------



## LucasP (Feb 27, 2008)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Shoulda hit Bear Creek...


I should have. But I was on my lunch and we are working like a block from cs. But damn 85 dollars.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

DHidiot said:


> The next tire I'm giving a try is the Kenda Telonix 2.4 up front. Not sure what to use with it on the back - Excavator maybe?
> 
> How do the casings on the Schwalbe's compare to the Maxxis? Pricing?


My experience is that they're not quite as puncture resistant, but do a pretty solid job with pinch flats. Also pretty good about avoiding tears on rocks and whatnot.

Edit: I'm talking about Schwalbe's casings, if it wasn't clear.


----------



## Iggz (Nov 22, 2006)

Specialized Clutch is pretty much a wannabe Minion...


Why would you want any thing over than a Minion in the dry anyway?


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

ilikemybike011 said:


> Specialized Clutch is pretty much a wannabe Minion...
> 
> Why would you want any thing over than a Minion in the dry anyway?


Cost, early drifting, braking traction, braking stability, sideknob penetration vs. squirming....oh, and cost.

HighRollers are the ticket for dry stuff unless it turns really loose. My weekend of riding on the Clutch tires indicates they're better than the Minions in a LOT of those ways.


----------



## Marshall Willanholly (Jan 27, 2004)

DHidiot said:


> My weekend of riding on the Clutch tires indicates they're better than the Minions in a LOT of those ways.


Which model are you riding, DH or SX? Also, are you riding them F & R?


----------



## William42 (Oct 29, 2006)

DHidiot said:
 

> Cost, early drifting, braking traction, braking stability, sideknob penetration vs. squirming....oh, and cost.
> 
> HighRollers are the ticket for dry stuff unless it turns really loose. My weekend of riding on the Clutch tires indicates they're better than the Minions in a LOT of those ways.


I donnno if I agree with the "alot of those ways" but I definitely agree they're easily on par, and better in some.

I do love mine. Wear on the 2.5 is extremely impressive, mine has held up for 14 days at northstar, 2 d.ville days, and some days at my local shuttle hill. And they're still going strong. the 2.35 died in about a day. Wasn't real stoked on the 2.35. For the 2.5 I've been very pleased, I'd expect a pretty sh1tty hard tire for that kind of wear life, but they're still soft and gooey as ever. Definitely some tearing going on in the side knobs, but they're holding in corners and not coming off or getting excessively squirmy.

Both were the DH casing


----------



## thuren (Jul 29, 2009)

DHidiot said:


> I don't believe they make the Weirwolves in a dual ply anymore. Bites.


These 2.5's seem to have a pretty dang good case. I'm really happy with them as a race tire, being 800ish grams, and I've been beating the snot out of them with no slashes in the sidewalls and no flats. Can't wait to try the 2010 true DH tire, with the tighter spaced knobs.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

I was running some proto tires with a tubeless casing. I'm not sure what it was. I just threw them on for a bit to get a feel for the tread pattern, so I'll make no comments about the casing since I don't even know if they're production. They were 2.3's and the harder compound too. Was running them F/R.

WHAT is that on the right??


----------



## thuren (Jul 29, 2009)

Pretty sure thats the 2.5 2010 Weirwolf. I read somewhere it will be offered in a heavier DH casing.


----------



## hitechredneck (May 9, 2009)

I love my weirwolf, they tend to have a almost sketcky drift feeling but lean harder and they grab. Not a bad tire the new 2010 is supposed to be better and rumor of a DH casting.


----------



## De La Pena (Oct 7, 2008)

Kenda Excavator Stick-E. 

Best upgrade I ever made.


----------



## schneidie (Aug 30, 2008)

Michelin DH32 or whatever the hell they're calling it now.
When I can't get those I run an Intense 909. 
My telonix aren't too shabby either.


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

thuren said:


> Pretty sure thats the 2.5 2010 Weirwolf. I read somewhere it will be offered in a heavier DH casing.


I hope so. I love the Weirwolf.

I also love the Gaex Neuron... may be too late for WTB.


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Been running the Maxxis DHF's and HighRollers the last couple years. Ran a 2.4 Kenda Telonix Stick-E whatever whatever up front this whole weekend. WOW. For the price, is smokes the Maxxis tires. Regardless of the price, it might STILL smoke the Maxxis options. Probably not a great race tire since it rolls kinda slow, but no slower than a sticky 2-ply Minion does I don't think. Really good casing on the Telonix too, and the other ones I've seen wear REALLY good for a sticky tire. Seems to be an entirely different casing than the Nevegals. Very very positive experience so far.

I think I'm done with the Maxxis, though I'd probably race the HighRollers before anything else. I'm tempted to try an Excavator in the back now.


----------



## FROGMAN524 (Sep 23, 2008)

Specialized clutch

http://www.specialized.com/us/en/bc/SBCEqProduct.jsp?spid=41798&menuItemId=9304&eid=5098


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

thuren said:


>


What's wrong with that picture anyway? Seen it before and couldn't understand it back then either. Is the smaller tire a 24"? Or the bigger a 29"? Wtf.


----------



## micro224 (Sep 25, 2009)

rinseflow said:


> What's wrong with that picture anyway? Seen it before and couldn't understand it back then either. Is the smaller tire a 24"? Or the bigger a 29"? Wtf.


really dude? the tire on the right is just being held up higher and given the camera angel it looks bigger.


----------



## rinseflow (Sep 18, 2007)

Yeah, unfortunately, really!  

I should know better but I doubt my sanity every time I see that photo. The larger tire is not that far away from the guys leg judging by the shadow it casts on his jeans. If it really is just an optical illusion, it's a rather good one!


----------



## rdhfreethought (Aug 12, 2006)

thuren said:


> Pretty sure thats the 2.5 2010 Weirwolf. I read somewhere it will be offered in a heavier DH casing.


Yes.
http://reviews.mtbr.com/interbike/wtb-interbike-virtual-trade-show-booth-2009/
-click on the video for the explanation.

Re: DH32
It's called the WildGrip'r Descent, possibly the worst name in the history of the English language. The tire looks good though.
I think the 2.6" is the one that is pictured. The 2.5 is a bit different, with beveled leading edges (presumably for less rolling resistance). http://www.michelinbicycletire.com/michelinbicycle/index.cfm?event=wildgriprdescent.view


----------



## markskee (May 3, 2007)

OK here is the scoop Maxxis Minion "DHF" tires are like having a cow that squirts liquid gold right now the supply is very limited and the demand is super high! So... what does this mean ??? 

(A) they are a hard to get and (B) if you get them they are more than you monthly health insurance payment for a pair!!

So what do we do?...Cry maybe at least for a minute and then we get creative as the saying goes give me lemons and I will make lemonade....OR if you DH ...

Give me super cheap Minion (DHR's) because they suck and no one uses them...and I will make DHF's..Sort of.

You see the thing is they are really cheap right now because the "market" sees that they don't sell like crack..cakes so get em while they are NOT so HOT. And Cut em.

End result is two DHFR's that are like fronts and have some back qualities for the price of one DHF, BUT SHHH don't talk too loud or the "Market" will hear you and raise the price on DHR's.

Pictures to come...:skep:


----------



## DHidiot (Aug 5, 2004)

Or just find alternatives... 

I think the pricing applies equally to the DHR, DHF and HighRoller for most of the 2ply compounds. I know for sure they're all the same for the 3C compound.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

markskee said:


> OK here is the scoop Maxxis Minion "DHF" tires are like having a cow that squirts liquid gold right now the supply is very limited and the demand is super high! So... what does this mean ???
> 
> (A) they are a hard to get and (B) if you get them they are more than you monthly health insurance payment for a pair!!
> 
> ...


Sorry mang, but cutting tires is a lot of sucky work. Maxxis has priced themselves out of the market. Geax has my business now and so far I am loving the Neuron/DHEA combo for about the price of a single DHF.


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> Sorry mang, but cutting tires is a lot of sucky work. Maxxis has priced themselves out of the market. Geax has my business now and so far I am loving the Neuron/DHEA combo for about the price of a single DHF.


He has lots of time, its not like he rides...

I think I'm going to go back to Arrows on the big bike. I'm curious about the Geax tires, but those are pretty rare out here right now as well.


----------



## Guest (Nov 19, 2009)

KavuRider said:


> He has lots of time, its not like he rides...
> 
> I think I'm going to go back to Arrows on the big bike. I'm curious about the Geax tires, but those are pretty rare out here right now as well.


Rare? I know 2 shops that carry them, haven't had any problem getting either the Neuron or DHEA and the DHEA "Rigid" casing which is a heavy duty, cut resistant sidewall rear tire is like $21 retail...


----------



## essenmeinstuff (Sep 4, 2007)

Just out of curiosity what is the best tool to use to effectively cut tires?


----------



## KavuRider (Sep 22, 2004)

sixsixtysix said:


> Rare? I know 2 shops that carry them, haven't had any problem getting either the Neuron or DHEA and the DHEA "Rigid" casing which is a heavy duty, cut resistant sidewall rear tire is like $21 retail...


About a month ago, I went to Rage and they said they were waiting on a big shipment, but that it was hard to get tires from Geax at the moment. That's all I know.


----------



## cesslinger (Oct 23, 2008)

KavuRider said:


> About a month ago, I went to Rage and they said they were waiting on a big shipment, but that it was hard to get tires from Geax at the moment. That's all I know.


Just go road trippin to Sac and get a pair...


----------



## tmarkos (Jan 18, 2008)

rinseflow said:


> What's wrong with that picture anyway? Seen it before and couldn't understand it back then either. Is the smaller tire a 24"? Or the bigger a 29"? Wtf.


Looks like the bigger looking tire is just closer to the camera. Optical illusion?


----------



## juan pablo (Jan 17, 2007)

I like the look of that Weirwolf and the price point is pretty good. Is it aggresive enough as a front cause it looks like it would make a wicked rear. How does it handle muddy conditions and how does it size up? is the 2.35 the same as a 2.35 minion?


----------



## freerider_gr (May 14, 2007)

Well, I think Der Kaiser is the best tire ever! I have tried a lot of brands through the years, from Michelin and Maxxis to Schwalbe, Specialized and WTB. Der Kaiser is the KING!:thumbsup:


----------



## bxxer rider (Jun 7, 2008)

ive never liked the minion, and my new intense 909frolite's kick the back end of HR's i had before, and got some conti rainkings in the post so will be seeing how they compair.


----------



## HTFR (Jan 11, 2007)

Only one vote for the Specialized Clutch?

The clutch is a great tire unless you are in really dry loose over conditions. They even work well in mud as long as it isnt super sticky.


----------



## frorider (Apr 2, 2005)

i paid 49 bucks for a minion 2.5 DHF dh at chainreactioncycles recently. used it to bump my order high enough to get free shipping. 

even w/ the weaker US dollar, we can get decent tire prices ordering from UK.

the excavator 2 ply DH 2.5 weighs around 1400 g. does it work well tubeless? 

as for the single ply excavator...in this era of good tubeless-ready single ply tires, kenda remains a fail.


----------

